# Magloire



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

what is his status for the off season. Do you guys have him locked up to a long term deal or is he a free agent.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

We have the option next year on him. I would think it would be a priority to get him locked up as he has become a top starting center.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Hes coming to Toronto baby


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Hes coming to Toronto baby


Not gonna happen!


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Has there been talk of Magloire going to TO. That would be sweet for all Canadiens.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

He is under contract for next season.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HORNETSFAN</b>!
> He is under contract for next season.


After his continued improvement next year, he'll be back.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> 
> After his continued improvement next year, he'll be back.


 He'll be an All-Star next year. He has really turned into a great player and he will be a hot commodity in a couple of years.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Magloire was great at UK. Great shot-blocker too. :yes:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

He has improved as a player n will continue doin' so.. I can see him playin' in the All-Star game maybe in less than 5 years..


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Magliore is a Bum*

Magliore is a great player? A future All-Star?  I don't see it. I see a thug; a dirty player who if you asked players around the league would say this guy is a cheap shot artist. Yes, he is a solid rebounder, I suppose, but even in the East he is maybe the 10th best big man. Toronto can have him.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Magliore is a Bum*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Magliore is a great player? A future All-Star?  I don't see it. I see a thug; a dirty player who if you asked players around the league would say this guy is a cheap shot artist. Yes, he is a solid rebounder, I suppose, but even in the East he is maybe the 10th best big man. Toronto can have him.


I could be missing something here, but what makes him a thug and a dirty player? Magloire likes physical contact, which is what made him intimidating at UK, but what makes him dirty and/or a thug?


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Magliore is a Bum*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Magliore is a great player? A future All-Star?  I don't see it. I see a thug; a dirty player who if you asked players around the league would say this guy is a cheap shot artist. Yes, he is a solid rebounder, I suppose, but even in the East he is maybe the 10th best big man. Toronto can have him.


Dirty? Thug? 10th best big man? Do you watch NBA? In Boston it may be tough to judge what a big man is supposed to do for a team. I know it is tough to see when a ball hog is heaving three pointers trying to make one forth of them.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Ha! Ha!*

Actually, I have seen a game or two, and yes Magliore is a serviceable big man. I have also seen his name mentioned at least twice, once on ESPN, once in Sporting News as being a dirty player. 
He plays hard, almost a little too hard, sometimes after the whistle. You guys can say all you want, and I hope he is what you consider a franchise center because then your franchise will never improve. A healthy Tony Battie gives us almost as much as Magliore. And yes, we jacked up a lot of threes on the way to winning the season series against your team.
That said, I wouldn't mind having Jamaal on our team. I'm just not deluded into thinking he is a future All-Star or anything. If that happens, the East can join the NBDL.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Ha! Ha!*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Actually, I have seen a game or two, and yes Magliore is a serviceable big man. I have also seen his name mentioned at least twice, once on ESPN, once in Sporting News as being a dirty player.
> He plays hard, almost a little too hard, sometimes after the whistle. You guys can say all you want, and I hope he is what you consider a franchise center because then your franchise will never improve. A healthy Tony Battie gives us almost as much as Magliore. And yes, we jacked up a lot of threes on the way to winning the season series against your team.
> That said, I wouldn't mind having Jamaal on our team. I'm just not deluded into thinking he is a future All-Star or anything. If that happens, the East can join the NBDL.


Your first mistake was listening to ESPN. Your second is comparing Battie to Magloire. Battie isn't that great, Magloire on the other hand is. Magloire will be an All-Star next year as long as he stays healthy. 

As far as being "dirty", The NBA ain't cupcake basketball and physical play should be expected.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't honestly believe Magloire is better than Ecurry or even Jason Collins.:no:


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> I don't honestly believe Magloire is better than Ecurry or even Jason Collins.


Now the Eddy Curry comparison is debatable, bu then when you throw out Jason Collins you loose all respect for your comment.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jason Collins ain't too great. I'd take Magloire 10 times out of 10 over him.

Any word about about a contract extension


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Baron</b>!
> 
> 
> He'll be an All-Star next year. He has really turned into a great player and he will be a hot commodity in a couple of years.


lolz what makes you think he will be an all star next year ????? hes at best an average player, doesnt look comfortable with the ball and very limited offensively with the ball, has no post move and whenever he catch the ball he looks to dunk it, lmfao even all that still hes one of top 10 centers in the league, maybe even a top 5


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Jason Collins ain't too great. I'd take Magloire 10 times out of 10 over him.
> 
> Any word about about a contract extension


i'll take magloire over j collins in a heart beat !!!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Swishy K (Feb 26, 2003)

Earlier in this thread someone said that Magloire is coming to Toronto and it was laughed off. After watching the Much Music awards(Canada's version of MTV), and watching Magloire do the color commentary for the draft on Canada's national sports station, I would tread very, very carefully if I were both Hornets management and fans.
On both recent occasions he was asked about what he will do in the near future when he becomes a free agent, and on both occasions he said he would love to come home to Toronto. So I think the Hornets better show him the money if they want to lock up one of the best young centers in the league. Even though I'm from Canada(Vancouver, not Toronto), I like the Hornets much more than the Raptors and want him to stay in NewOrleans, especially since they will be relocating to the west.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Swishy K</b>!
> Earlier in this thread someone said that Magloire is coming to Toronto and it was laughed off. After watching the Much Music awards(Canada's version of MTV), and watching Magloire do the color commentary for the draft on Canada's national sports station, I would tread very, very carefully if I were both Hornets management and fans.
> On both recent occasions he was asked about what he will do in the near future when he becomes a free agent, and on both occasions he said he would love to come home to Toronto. So I think the Hornets better show him the money if they want to lock up one of the best young centers in the league. Even though I'm from Canada(Vancouver, not Toronto), I like the Hornets much more than the Raptors and want him to stay in NewOrleans, especially since they will be relocating to the west.


No doubt... the Magloire to Toronto rumors won't seem to go away. I think they can give him an extension this summer, and if I was running the Hornets he'd be my top priority... but they don't exactly have a sterling track record when it comes to re-signing their own.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

Comparing Tony Battie to Magloire is an absolute joke!

O would you swap Boston's roster for that of New Orleans? I bet you would!:grinning:


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

I am a Boston fan but I love Magloire. He is much better than all off Bostons center together!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> I am a Boston fan but I love Magloire. He is much better than all off Bostons center together!


Even Bruno Sundov? 

Let's get Jamaal re-signed


----------



## mashburn (Jul 10, 2003)

> I don't honestly believe Magloire is better than Ecurry or even Jason Collins.


that is a joke


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

lol no respect


----------

